# Another Great Weekend on the Escambia River



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

My son and I had a good weekend of fishing on the Escambia River this past weekend. The flatheads are on fire and so are the blues. I included a few pics of my sons with the ones they caught.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch!!! I got shut out on Yellow last sat. night; glad to see somebody had some luck!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I got the pic's of what you really caught. Better not put that out here or the river will elbow to elbow this weekend. LOL. Anyway leaving down here in the morning heading your way, hopefully we will tear them up on the Alabama this week too.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! Nice catch guys!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Rod and reel or bush hooks?


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

We caught them on rod and reel. The shimanos were singing on a couple of them.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Going to try some of Cat Hunter's secret holes this weekend on the Escambia.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A+ Great trip im glad to see you brought the boy in on the action. You think its on fire right now wait until that water temp hits 70.

How big was the biggest one you got? Them are some fine bluecats I tells you what.. Its going to be a great year:thumbsup:

Leave some for me lol ill be up there one day


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I am going to put in at Jim's this weekend. I have access to some good bait right now. My sons are pretty pumped.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I love the picture of the Gold phase(yellow phase) next to the brown phase with the two flatheads, I personally have some evidence that these may be two different subspecies of Flathead just like with northern large mouth and Florida Black bass


----------

